# أهم أعطال أجهزة تحميض أفلام الأشعة



## أشرف الحسن (8 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​هذه أول مشاركة لي، أضع فيها موضوعا أقتبسه من خبرتي في مجال الهندسة الطبية، وأشكر هذا المنتدى القيم لفتح الباب أمامي كي أقدم ما سيستفيد منه غيري:

جهاز تحميض الأفلام يتكون من 4 حجرات أساسية: المظهر، المثبت، الماء، ثم المجفف
بعد أن يسخن المظهر تبدأ عملية التحميض (هناك سخان في حجرة التحميض، ويجب أن يسخن المظهر قبل أن تبدأ عملية التحميض)
يعمل المظهر على إظهار المناطق السوداء في الفلم التي تحسست للأشعة، ثم يقوم المثبت بإظهار المناطق الزرقاء السماوية التي لم تتحسس للأشعة، وبعد ذلك يقوم الماء بغسل الفلم وإزالة الأحماض العالقة على الفلم (المثبت والمظهر)، ويليه المجفف الذي يطلق هواء ساخن ليجفف الفلم، وإن الجدير بالذكر هنا أن الفلم الذي تم تحميضه سيخرج من ماكينة التحميض بحيث تحمل بعض مناطق الفلم اللون الأزرق السماوي (المناطق التي لم تتعرض للأشعة)، في حين تحتوي مناطق أخرى على اللون الأسود الذي يظهر بتدرجات من الفاتح إلى الغامق (المناطق التي تعرضت للأشعة)

أهم ما يواجه فني الأشعة من اعطال أثناء استخدامه للجهاز هو:
1- خروج الفلم من الجهاز بلون بنفسجي وغير واضح المعالم: والسبب في ذلك هو عدم وصول الفلم للمثبت، فيكون مستوى المثبت داخل غرفة المثبت منخفضا جدا (لون المثبت أزرق فاتح جدا).
2- خروج الفلم ومعالم الصورة غير واضحة تماما مع العلم أن لون المناطق المجاورة زرقاء سماوي: هناك سببان لهذه الحالة، أولا: من الممكن أن تكون العوامل التي تعرض لها الفلم من جهاز الأشعة قليلة ويجب زيادتها، ثانيا: أن مستوى المظهر في حجرة المظهر قليل جدا أو أن المظهر تأكسد ويجب تغييره (اللون الحقيقي للمظهر هو بني فاتح مائل إلى الصفرة، ولونه بعد التأكسد هو بني غامق مائل إلى الحمرة)
3- وجود أملاح على الفلم بعد خروجه من الجهاز: هنا يجب تنظيف الرولات الداخلية للجهاز بشكل أساسي، والأفضل أن يتم تغيير الأحماض من جديد.
4- يأخذ المظهر وقتا طويلا حتى يسخن: في هذه الحالة يحتاج الجهاز إلى معايرة لسخان المظهر، وهذه المعايرة تتم عن طريق مقاومة متغيرة في الغالب، توجد بشكل ظاهر أو على اللوحة الإلكترونية الداخلية، أو عن طريق البرنامج الخاص بالجهاز إذا كان حديثا.

بهذه المعلومات المتواضعة أكون قد أنهيت موضوعي،،،، أرجو منكم إثراء هذا الموضوع بأرائكم القيمة حتى تكتمل الصورة لدى الجميع وحتى تعم الفائدة،،، وهنا حملت لكم ملفا أرفقته في هذا الموضوع يحتوي على مادة كاملة تخص أساسيات الأشعة والتحميض ولكنها باللغة الإنجليزية،،، هي جيدة وشاملة أرجو منكم قراءتها
في انتظار آرائكم 
والله الموفق
أخوكم أشرف
​


----------



## المسلم84 (9 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير..

وبانتظار جديدك إن شاء الله...


----------



## مهموم اليمن (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذه المعلومات الرائعة
ماهو الفرق بين التحميض الالى واليدوى ؟؟؟ من حيث جودة الصورة


----------



## احساس القلم (10 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك أخي بداية موفقة الله يوفقك


----------



## amod (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الواثق (13 أبريل 2009)




----------



## محمد الواثق (13 أبريل 2009)

ياشباب ارجوا المساعدة في فك الرقم السري لكاميرات الأشعة network id camera
​


----------



## فداء (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول قطرات الغيث التي اتمنى ان تصلكم وادعوا لي بالتوفيق
:80:


----------



## فداء (13 أبريل 2009)

Md0954 x-ray film processing


----------



## فداء (13 أبريل 2009)

MD0954 X-RAY FILM PROCESSING
اكتب هذا العنوان السابق على جوجل وابحث عنه بصيغة pdf وسوف تحصلو على معلومات قيمة ان شاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2009)

تسلم أشرف الحسن على موضوعك الأكثر من رائع .

نترقب جديدك القادم .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2009)

تسلم أشرف الحسن على موضوعك الأكثر من رائع .

نترقب جديدك القادم .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## أشرف الحسن (13 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررا للجميع على هذه الدفعة المعنوية الرائعة، وعلى هذه الردود الجميلة، وهذه الأجواء العائلية التي أشعر بها في هذا المنتدى
أشرف


----------



## blackhorse (14 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك بداية قوية وموفقة اهنيك عليها
يسلموا ايديك


----------



## ابوكاليبتو (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز اشرف
ارجومنك


----------



## ابوكاليبتو (19 أبريل 2009)

ارجومنك شرح كيفية عمل الاحماض لاي جهاز تحميض خاص بالاشعه


----------



## dobelhadj (6 مايو 2009)

small subject but very interesting thank


----------



## دنيا الحب (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على المعلومه الحلوه الجميله


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووور جداجدا وفقك الله على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## جهاد جعارة (18 مايو 2009)

*Thank you*

:77:Thank you so much for this effort


----------



## م التحبو (20 مايو 2009)

اهليين شباب شن اخباركم

ممكن معلومات عن اجهزة التحميض باليزر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك من كل اعماق قلبي


----------



## المورد القريب (16 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة يأخ حسن


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد مصطفي2 (26 يونيو 2010)

با رك الله فيك اخي الفاضل المهندس اشرف علي هذه المعلومات الهامه 
واتمني لك التفوق الدائم والي الامام دايما


----------



## محمد الواثق (26 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخي الكريم اشرف 
لدي سؤال اخي لو تكرمت وكانت لديكم المعلومة للرد علية فانا سأكون في انتظاركم 
لدي جهاز اتحميض كوري ويعمل بصورة جيدة الا انة يعمل يدوي وهو مصنع ليكن الكتروني اي 
لكي يقوم بعملية تبديل الأحماض عند نقصها الكترونيا عن طريق الوصلات تقوم بالسحب والتفريغ .
ولكن توقف الأن عن العمل ولقد قمت بمتابعة عملية الشفط من داخل الجهاز ومراجعة مراكز الشفط داخليا ولكن يبدو الان كل الادوات تعمل بشكل جيد .
فما خبرتكم وردكم علي سؤالي ؟ 
خصوصاً ان نقص أياً من الاحماض يؤثر علي الصورة ولايعطي الصورة المطلوبة للطبيب.
*​


----------



## مجدى بكر (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم معلوماتك رائعه عن اجهزة تحمبض افلام الاشعه


----------



## مجدى بكر (26 يونيو 2010)

الاخ محمد الواثق بخصوص جهازك الكورى ارجو ان تختبر حساست مستوى الاحماض فى التانكات


----------



## أشرف الحسن (9 يوليو 2010)

الأخ محمد الواثق المحترم
أعتذر عن التأخير ولكن لم أفتح موضوعي هذا منذ فترة
إذا كان السحب معطلا لديك فلك ان تتتبع العطل خطوة خطوة من الأبسط إلى الأعقد كالآتي
1- تأكد من إمتلاء تنكات الأحماض الخارجية التي يتم السحب منها بالأحماض وأن مستوى الأحماض فيها يغمر الأنبوبة التي تسحب فيه إلى الربع كحد ادنى
2- تأكد من عدم وجود أي تنسيم أو ليكج في الأنبوبة الواصلة بين التنك والجهاز
3- تأكد من عمل المضخات التي توجد بداخل الجهاز والمسؤولة عن سحب الأحماض من التنكات بفصلها عن الجهاز وتغذيتها بالكهرباء خارجيا
4- تأكد من مصدر تغدية المضخات بالكهرباء (وعادة ما يكون ريلي على اللوحة الرئيسية) هل يقوم بوظيفته ويوصل الكهرباء إلى المضخات
5- تأكد من الحساسات الخاصة بمستوى الأحماض داخل حجرات الأحماض وهي عادة ما تكون عوامة إلكترونية، هل التوصيلات بينها وبين اللوحة الأم غير مقطوعة أو هل الكونيكتور الذي يصل اللوحة الأم بالحساس غير متآكل أو ليس عليه صدأ،،، هل الحساسات تعمل بشكل جيد (قم بتبديلها وتأكد من عملها او قم بتركيبها على جهاز آخر)

وإن شالله ان العطل لن يخرج عن هذه الإحتمالات
وأعذرني مرة أخرى عن التأخير
أخوك المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم والله يبارك فيك


----------



## قمر المملكة (9 مايو 2011)

*مساعدة بليز*

السلام عليكم

ياشباب اريد بحث او موضوع شامل عن الاعطال والصيانة في 
جهاز تحميض الاشعة بالافلام
film prosecceing


وياليت يكون الموضوع او البحث بالانجليزي وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أشرف الحسن (10 مايو 2011)

قمر المملكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ياشباب اريد بحث او موضوع شامل عن الاعطال والصيانة في
> جهاز تحميض الاشعة بالافلام
> ...


 
يمكنك الرجوع إلى مشاركة (يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية 5) والنظر في أهم أعطال جهاز التحميض وصيانته،،، لكن لا تنظر في الموضوع فقط،،، إرجع إلى المشاركات التابعة للموضوع أيضا
وهذا هو اللينك الخاص بالموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t260014.html


----------



## أشرف الحسن (10 مايو 2011)

محمد مصلح النمر قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
على الرحب والسعة أخ محمد


----------



## البرنـــس (16 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## أشرف الحسن (17 مايو 2011)

البرنـــس قال:


> يعطيك العافيه


 
على الرحب والسعة،،، الله يعافيك


----------

